# "Danube Winter"



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

My latest diorama with Miniart's T70 light tank and Dragon figures:

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37614-2/Danube6.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37610-2/Danube2.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37618-2/Danube7.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37624-2/Danube9.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37612-2/Danube5.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37616-2/Danube6bw.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/37620-2/Danube7bw.JPG


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent dio buddho!! I love the weathering and the snow. Very poignant!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Good Work! Makes me feel cold just looking at it! Brrr..


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

When I read the title, I expected a tank in a lovely, snowy landscape. All I can say is WOW! It caught me off guard, and it is an incredible piece of work.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stunner!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

Wow! great story going on. The ice effects are spot on. Small and very effective landscaping just enough bridge to keep your view on the tank and figures. You have a very good eye for detail.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Vader! I have this sittin at the NATS right now...and the competition is STIFF.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dang, Budd, you've still got the touch! You've captured the feel of early '45 perfectly!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Seaview!


----------



## Cpt Flash (Aug 14, 2008)

Is the bridge segment homemade? I'm asking because I'm thinking of making an Arnhem 1944 dio

Thanks


----------



## bwize (May 15, 2002)

Stunning! I love the dios, just never had the nerve to attempt one.

This one looks very real, the attention to detail and like others have said, the weathering is fantastic!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks,,,try it ,,its much easier than it looks! I used a picture of a HO scale railroad wooden trestle bridge as a reference for the bridge.


----------

